# 270EX on a 40D vs a 5Dmk2



## Nassen0f (Mar 14, 2012)

A year ago traveling through Amsterdam airport i got a realy cheap 270EX speedlight, so thought id see what all the fuss was about having an external flash.

Right from the getgo i found it extremely annoying, it was extremely slow and having to wait for the flash all the time was annoying. Sometimes it would need seconds to charge up before i could use the flash. And it always over exposed my pictures.

Now, i just got a nice used 5Dmk2 a week ago and have been trying it out with all my equipment. Im selling the 40D to further fund some HQ lenses for the 5D, and i was thinking of selling the flash with the 40D since i dont use it at all. So idecided to try it on my 5D to see if it still worked.

And its like night and day! The flash charges in no time, i can even use it in Continous mode and it just keeps slapping out flashes, its not so over exposed anymore and i can actualy see some use in it now, instead of selling it and getting a 430EX or something larger.

I went back to check the settings on the 40D, and i cant see any differences on the 40D vs the 5D.
So now im realy wondering why there was this much difference in the operation.

Anyone got any input?

Well it might just be me not understanding the flash, but id like to figgure that out too..


----------



## KreutzerPhotography (Mar 15, 2012)

I at one time owned one the the 270ex flashes. I hada hard time with the auto exposure on it. The ETTL on it seemed off. A lot of under exposed shots. I got sick of it and upgraded to a 430ex ii and have been happy with that. I now own one 430ex ii and one 580ex ii and have little problems with the E-TTL on them. 

Sorry that I have no real answers for your problem but I have had a similar experience.


----------



## Nassen0f (Mar 20, 2012)

After Closer investigation it seems that its a TTL problem. The flash fires at 1/32 power on my 5D (all the time) and fires 1/2-1/1 power all the time on my 40D, regardless of the settings, exept if i put it on Manual and adjust the power myself.

But i was just given a 430EX II, so my problem days are over!


----------

